# 1990 16' Lund Rebel Special



## wmrmurphy (Apr 10, 2018)

Greetings. Here begins my saga. It may be wordy at first but bare with me and I'll get to the juicy parts. My first boat was a 1982 Lund Tyee 5.2. My father bought it new and I purchased it from my mother when he passed in 1997. As my kids grew we rapidly outgrew it and I moved up to a 20' Duckworth. Loved both of those boats. When my kids all grew up and scattered to the wind and I got older the Duck was just too big for me to handle launching and loading by myself so I sold it. Believe it or not, I had that boat for 13 years and sold it for almost what I paid for it. I decided to look for a smaller craft that would be easier to handle for 1 person... I looked at a few Smokercrafts and a few other brands and stumbled upon this old Lund. I figured why not? My first boat was a Lund why not have my last boat be a Lund. I drove north almost to Seattle to look at it and decided to give a go. It had been sitting outside with an old red cover pretty much for the past 10 years - had a 40 hsp Yamaha 4 stroke with few hours (supposedly) and the trailer had new tires. I hooked my jeep up to it and hauled it home to mi casa. It seemed a bit heavy to me for a 16' boat but little did I know. Unfortunately, I did not take any photos of the inside with the hideous red carpet - I thought how hard can it be to replace carpet?

Here's what it looked like when I hooked up:


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 10, 2018)

Like I said, I did not have the forethought to take photo's before I started as I didn't really know what I was getting into. Once I started trying to peel up the carpet I discovered the plywood was soaked with water and soft in places. Once I started removing the plywood I discovered the joys of soaked floatation foam, sand, dirt, 30 years worth of debris, corrosion, pour drainage. Remember when I said it seemed a bit heavy? At least 300# of horrible messy water logged foam.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 10, 2018)

Of coarse by these images it looks like it was easy! My wife of 35+ years had no idea I knew that many cuss words! By now, I've gotten past the buyers remorse - pretty close to a year has passed and I discovered this wonderful web site that proved that this project was survivable and maybe even enjoyable if approached from the proper perspective. If you look close at the 2nd image you can see that the large drain holes are at least 1/4" to 1/2" off the floor - water literally had no way to evacuate!


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 10, 2018)

To remedy the poor design I cut out the bottom of all the holes. Can you say contortionist? Oh, and some more colorful language for sure!


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 10, 2018)

To make a very long and painful story shorter and somewhat kinder - let's just say I've progressed to the design stage. I've settled on 5/8" MDO for decking and started to fit some pieces together. I have used an oil base primer and several coats of heavy duty floor paint. I've decided to mount a seat on a box by the steering wheel and the other two I will have on moveable pedestals... No more big holes in the floor thru which water pours. I will have a hatch in the front deck for storage and a couple built in tackle boxes. I will have a covered area in the back for the fuel tank and batteries. I will completely rewire it with new switch panel and fuse box. I will have built in rod storage on the drivers side.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 10, 2018)

I recently finished using my grinder to rid the old girl of corrosion from salt intrusion and rust from old hooks and whatnot laying in the bottom; successfully lost most of the skin from my knuckles and promised my wife that I will no longer scare the neighbor kids with my swear laden rants that must of sounded like an absolute crazed lunatic. Last night I applied Gluvit to all the seams and rivets in the bottom of the boat and will soon start cutting closed cell foam to go under the decking - mostly for sound deadening as I'm not sure how effective it will be at floating this craft in reality. I'm looking forward to piecing it together and would like to think I'll fish out of it before the summers gone. From this point on it should be easier, less painful and hopefully I can keep the promise to the wife. (of coarse, there's still the motor and trailer :shock: ) I will add photos as I go so stay tuned.... :beer:


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 10, 2018)

Two more images before I quit for this round. One shows a better view of new improved drain holes and the other just an example of the really nice carpet that was literally covering this poor little boat. I'm telling you - unless you've seen it you have no idea how much water and dirt this kind of carpet can hold.... Until next time! :beer:


----------



## mtntop (Apr 10, 2018)

keep us apprised, I have a 14' 1990 Lund Pike Rebel Special which also had that bright red carpet before I removed it. I agree, even after power washing it, it retained a lot of dirt.
I hope ya get to fish outta your boat this summer


----------



## eview326 (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomasdgs (Apr 11, 2018)

I appreciate all the detail in your story telling. It seems that for a lot of us these projects grow and grow and grow after starting. Mine started with plans for a simple drop in casting deck.. I am now on year two of the project and planning for year three.. 

Keep taking lots of pictures, and keep us posted with the details. Good luck with the project!

Check out my thread if you are interested in seeing my 14' Lund build:
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=43755


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 13, 2018)

I was back at it for a while yesterday evening. It's tough finding blocks of time to spend on this project. Pictured below is the foam of choice - 2" thick. I use a skill saw to cut it and it works like a champ. The first deck board is set in place - the side edges are routed to match the pitch of the sides. Aluminum rivets are ordered and will be in Monday. I hope to have all the foam cut and deck boards in place by the end of the weekend. Prior to riveting I will use a good silicone sealant on the predrilled rivet holes, as well as on top of all the stringers. I also plan to fill all the blind rivets with 3M 5200. More to come!


----------



## water bouy (Apr 13, 2018)

Looks good. I think silicone reacts with aluminum.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 16, 2018)

Coming together. All foam cut and installed, floor decking placed waiting to be riveted in place and started work on bow and sides.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 17, 2018)

Last night got most of the decking riveted down. Special order aluminum 3/16" rivets with 3/4" grip. Put 3M5200 on every one to help seal out moisture. Oh, and this is the best $50 I've spent so far on this project... Can't imagine doing all these bad boys by hand with the arthritis I have in my hands! From here on out the project gets more interesting!


----------



## Tinny Fleet (Apr 17, 2018)

Thanks for posting your story. I have a 16' starcraft that I just did the bottom on and am about to flip over to work on the interior, so watching your progress closely.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 18, 2018)

No photos today. Just this observation: If you think it will take an hour, plan for 2 and it'll probably take 3. Decking is all installed. Helm is re-attached and front hatch is cut out and in place. I have more pattern making, cutting, painting etc to do next as I piece together both sides and the back covered area. I also plan to replace all the wood on the old helm as I find it's starting to dry rot - it's not about the destination, it's the journey right?


----------



## water bouy (Apr 18, 2018)

Yes, fun and satisfaction. I expected it would take mine a few months. Boy was I wrong.


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 18, 2018)

Man, those Lunds are deep. Gonna be nice.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 20, 2018)

Some of the pieces parts are cut out and fitted. I'm turning the old live well into storage with a one piece cover that folds open from the end. The space in between will have a built in tackle box. Front bow piece is cut and fit, front hatch is installed and of coarse I had to set one of the new seats in to see what it'll look like as a tease. My plan is to have that seat the only permanent seat in the boat I could of made the box an inch or so shorter but I will live with it. My feet are on the floor that's the main thing. I have a 4 leg pedestal that will be moveable and I will have a removable seat for the stern when trolling or if I need to fish a 3rd person. As expected, this part of the project is less stressful - all those hours of sitting and staring at the boat and planning in my head are finally paying off. Still need to do the opposite side with rod storage and the covered area on the back, close up the bow, redo the helm, rewire with all new wire, fuse panel, switch panel, bilge pump etc... Lots of primer and paint coming my way soon!


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Just so you don't think I got distracted and abandoned this project here are a few images - nothing exciting but progress none the less. Pieces parts cut, fit and primered then painted. Also what happens when it gets late, you're trying to hurry and you try to use a router on a hatch opening. Very frustrating. I did quit for the night after that... it was the 2nd attempt at making that particular piece. The painted image shows how it eventually turned out. Only I will know it happened.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 26, 2018)

*"Only I will know it happened"*

Oops! Has happened to all of us one time or another. 

Not applicable here, but this reminded me of a trick I learned some time ago. To confirm the direction to move your router, see the pic below. Point your thumb at the edge to be routed. Your finger is pointing in the direction to move the router. Sorry lefty's. This only works with your right hand.


----------



## nerdtastic (Apr 26, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> *"Only I will know it happened"*
> 
> Oops! Has happened to all of us one time or another.
> 
> Not applicable here, but this reminded me of a trick I learned some time ago. To confirm the direction to move your router, see the pic below. Point your thumb at the edge to be routed. Your finger is pointing in the direction to move the router. Sorry lefty's. This only works with your right hand.



Often the old ways are the best ways. Thanks for that tip I will use that next time I am routing or using the rotozip!


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Well, in my delirium I accidently hit the plunge lever and did not have the stop tightened down. Rookie mistake for someone that's been using routers for 30+ years... oh well.... Never too old to learn a new trick!


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 30, 2018)

Back at it for part of the day Saturday. I'm really starting to enjoy working with rivets. The pneumatic tool is a godsend! Worked on framing in the back end, contain the gas tank and battery - also provide more storage. Also started to decipher all the old wiring. What a mess... 27 years of stuff. I will redo all of it in a logical way with a new switch panel and fuse block. I know I said this before but the time I have into this project is hard to calculate. If time is money then I will have a $30k boat when I'm done....


----------



## wmrmurphy (May 2, 2018)

Baby steps. Like finish carpentry the little stuff takes the longest. I will say that it's easy to get ahead of yourself when you get impatient for results. Yes, I should of already wired and attached the bilge pump and mounted the fuel filter housing before putting the platform in place across the back but I rationalized there is enough room to work... I will just have to crawl on my belly like a reptile to do it. But damn it, last night I really needed to actually finish something even if it was just a little section! Here is the result of about 3 hours:


----------



## Xxstang90 (May 2, 2018)

Super clean


----------



## WV1951 (May 2, 2018)

You are going to have one sweet fishing machine when you are done. It will be a shame to get it dirty and all stinky when you you take it out.


----------



## wmrmurphy (May 2, 2018)

OK. So I've had a few questions as to why not vinyl or carpet. Short answer is this - I had vinyl in my last boat and didn't really like it. It got stained easy and I could not make it look clean. It was tough and wore really well though. I live in Oregon. Carpet on boat floors in Oregon is not a good idea IMO. It soaks up water and dirt and can be really hard to clean. The way I see it - if my floor starts looking tacky or gets dinged I'll just put a fresh coat of Behr Floor paint on it every couple years or so and I'll be good to go. Fish blood will hose off easily and it'll stay relatively cool in the sunshine. I will have a rubber mat under my moveable seat for comfort, quiet and to protect the floor.


----------



## wmrmurphy (May 3, 2018)

Worked on the starboard side - getting that piece level in the aluminum channel was a PIA! It's a very tight fit. Also got the back deck attached and included a photo to show why I did what I did. I built the portable seat for my last boat for when I wanted to run the kicker motor. My thought here is - it slides back and forth if needed to balance weight in the boat or if I choose to add a trolling motor I can operate it from either side. If it's just me going fishing I can choose to throw it in the boat or not. I do have a better (more comfortable) seat that I will be putting on it though... Next up will be the wiring mess before I can cap the side, then on to the helm....


----------



## nerdtastic (May 3, 2018)

That is a cool way to do that sliding seat do you have any pictures of how you built that. I have been looking at options but the sliding seat rails I found on Amazon had pretty poor reviews and the little portable ones that fit over the seat I am worried will tear up the top of the bench. I am from OR as well and you are so right about carpet it just never dries out here most of the year.


----------



## wmrmurphy (May 4, 2018)

Unfortunately I don't have any photos of the actual seat build. I did that back in 2003 when I bought my last boat. It's build out of 3/4" PT plywood - glued with titebond 2 and screwed together - with outdoor carpet stapled to it to help it slide and make for a tight fit front to back. It hangs over the back about 2 inches below the aluminum I beam I used for a deck support. Just enough to keep it from being able to rick back and forth.


----------



## mtntop (May 4, 2018)

wmrmurphy said:


> OK. So I've had a few questions as to why not vinyl or carpet. Short answer is this - I had vinyl in my last boat and didn't really like it. It got stained easy and I could not make it look clean. It was tough and wore really well though. I live in Oregon. Carpet on boat floors in Oregon is not a good idea IMO. It soaks up water and dirt and can be really hard to clean. The way I see it - if my floor starts looking tacky or gets dinged I'll just put a fresh coat of Behr Floor paint on it every couple years or so and I'll be good to go. Fish blood will hose off easily and it'll stay relatively cool in the sunshine.
> 
> I agree with ya and really like the interior color and overall quality of your build. I painted mine with Benjamin Moore porch and floor paint and a year later still looks good and very easy to scrub clean.


----------



## wmrmurphy (May 14, 2018)

It's been awhile since I did an update. Feels like we're taking baby steps at this point. Fuel filter is located and installed. Bilge pump has been installed. Most of the new wiring is pulled - not hooked up yet but that's next - Using all new tinned marine wire and waterproof heat shrink connections on all wires - all electrical wires are encased in flexible conduit. Starboard side cover is installed. Stereo is wired into watertight enclosure - Pretty excited about where it will end up being mounted... you'll have to wait and see. Yes, it's an old school cassette - I bought this critter back in about 2005 on a clearance and never got around to putting in my old boat. It has an auxillary in plug in the front so my Ipod will hook right up. No fancy blue tooth for me....Pole holder mounts to be installed soon - once I get all the cables and wires secured out of the way. Have not reinstalled steering wheel yet as I want to add a tach - still not sure how to go about it but I know I'll need another hole in the dash and the round thing will be in the way... I've got a few more gaps in places than I like but I've got to keep reminding myself I'm not building a piano - it doesn't have to be perfect.


----------



## wmrmurphy (May 23, 2018)

Been awhile again. New fuse block and switch bank is installed. Most of the wiring is complete. Waiting on a new Tach and Trim guage to arrive as well as a battery switch to finish up that part of the project. New fish/depth finder needs installed as well.... Bow light is replaced so I can button up the front hatch and install my anchor nest. Helm seat is installed and stereo is located. It'll be some time before I get back after this project as I will be away from home for a bit... Stay tuned...


----------



## wmrmurphy (Jun 19, 2018)

Just a quick update before leaving town again for a few weeks... Wiring is done. Battery switch is in. Electronics are in. Bow is enclosed. Still waiting for tach install before reattaching steering wheel. Will then do a few finishing touch-ups on the interior then on to the motor and trailer. Still looking to float this old girl before summer's end... will be working in earnest once I return. Next post will have more photos and perhaps a video walk-around. Thanks for looking....


----------



## wmrmurphy (Jul 30, 2018)

Back at again. Yesterday it was 99 degrees here but I was pretty determined. I rigged up a fan in my shed to blow hot air at me and got a few things done. I finally found the Tach I wanted and ordered it up. This made be very happy. Looks great and I only hope it works once I get the motor working. Wiring is complete. This install allowed me to hammer out the helm. I also got the pole holder compartment finished and holders in place pics to follow. Next up is the dual battery wiring, touch up paint, filling cracks and voids, a little expansion foam in places and I'll start on the motor - plugs, oil, filters, lower unit, impeller, fresh gas and hope I don't have to have carbs redone. Figuring out how to deal with the ghost numbers on the bow and float this old girl! Oh, and then I get to work on the trailer.... It never ends.....


----------



## ncfishin (Jul 30, 2018)

That is some damn fine work! Thank you for sharing. As far as taking a long time, it's going quicker than a lot of us could even wish for. It's hard enough for most folks to get it rolling. #-o


----------



## DaleH (Jul 30, 2018)

_Just commenting so people know ... _the placement of those nav lights is illegal and doesn’t pass muster. They must illuminate all the way around in a continuous arc from 12 o’clock straight ahead to 112.5-degrees (or about 4 & 8 o’clock) abaft. The plane of focus, up/down, is also off due to the tilt of the bow V as mounted.

If boating on small freshwater lakes & ponds, I doubt anyone will notice or mention it, as I suspect most don’t have lights affixed anyway. But whereas I boat on saltwater & waterways marked by navigable USCG-placed buoys ... that’d be an instant fine if stopped ...


----------



## wmrmurphy (Jul 31, 2018)

Thank you Dale for the good information and sage advice. Suffice it to say if this little craft is ever out in areas that depend on bouys to navigate after dark, there will be more to worry about than the "Letter of the Law" regarding the configuration of the Navigation lights. If however I choose to late night cat fish somewhere and need to navigate back to the dock or leave the dock before it's light out, I do believe that I have sufficiently complied with the "intent and spirit" of the laws that apply. If an overzealous agent wishes to measure the arc of the light then so be it. As an addendum to this discussion I've seen many, many crafts (much larger than my little lady) direct from the factory with lights that are flush mounted on the sides of the boat at the front of the bow - often at an angle that follows the V like mine - under the "letter of the law" none of these boats are legal. While the flush mounted ones would of certainly looked better I chose the lights I chose specifically because I felt they were the closest I could get to be in compliance without having something mounted on the bow where my anchor nest and/or future trolling motor will be.... Having said that, I would never advocate for purposely being unsafe or piloting a craft that is out of compliance with any of the Marine laws and bi-laws that apply. Oh, and I've seen a flashlight taped to the bow of a boat with colored paper taped over the lens... mine is better than that! :wink:

As a side note, I got the two batteries wired in last night and 100% of the wiring that I replaced worked as designed. Go figure...


----------



## wmrmurphy (Aug 9, 2018)

Howdy again. Time for a short update on progress... All wiring is secured. Transducer is mounted (hope the wife doesn't miss the cutting board I sacrificed :lol: ) Bow plate is finished. Most of the seams are filled in and waiting the final coat of paint. I'm almost down to the outfitting stage. About 15 or so years ago I found these two pole holders at a garage sale for $1.50. I've had them in a box in the shop just waiting for their chance. I could not find a way to incorporate them on my last boat but thought I'd give 'em a go. Vintage holders for my vintage watercraft. I've got 8 Scotty's also but haven't quite figured out how to make them work yet and don't want to do much permanent until I've had her out on the water and figure out where exactly I want them to be. Next report will be once I've cleared out all the tools, cleaned and finished painting the interior. I will then move on to the trailer and motor. Still planning to fish her before summer ends....


----------



## wmrmurphy (Aug 27, 2018)

Pulled her out of the shop yesterday, washed her down and applied a final coat of floor paint. Have a few more touch ups to do on the interior and she'll be pretty much ready to outfit with pole holders, down riggers and gear. Next stop is buffing the paint, trailer side bunks, bearings, rewiring and new lights then on to the motor....


----------



## mtntop (Aug 30, 2018)

nice color and very clean and functional!


----------



## LDUBS (Aug 30, 2018)

Wow, incredible paint job.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm anxious to get some fish blood on that new paint to break it in!


----------



## DaleH (Aug 31, 2018)

LDUBS said:


> Wow, incredible paint job.


Ditto ... battleship gray (meant as a compliment), looks phenomenal!


----------



## wmrmurphy (Sep 24, 2018)

Good morning fellow boat rebuilders. Just a quick update re: progress made - I found a really cool stall mat that I'm using to cover and protect the floor. It's about 3/8" thick rubber - should really help with noise and I won't have to worry about where I put my mobile fishing chair. I will attach a photo at a later date. I found the anchor nest I've been searching for but have yet to brainstorm the attachment. Yesterday I started in on the engine. Changed oil, spark plugs, lower unit gear lube and replaced the water pump. The engine is a 2004 Yamaha 40 hp 4 stroke. If you have one of these there are 6 bolts you have to remove to drop your lower unit - not 4 - not 5 - 6. The sneaky bastard has one hidden under the trim tab. If you don't take this one out it really doesn't matter how hard you smack on it with your rubber hammer it won't come loose and all you get is frustrated. What the hell did we ever do before we had UTube? It had been along time (if ever) since the impeller was changed. It was actually in pretty good shape but the grease was like petrified in there. There was also quite a lot of sand all over inside. It was quite the adventure - next time will be easier and quicker. At my next opportunity I will be hauling her out of the shop and running that bugger! Maybe she'll see the water next weekend? Until next time! :beer:


----------



## ppine (Sep 25, 2018)

You have done a nice job rebuilding your old Lund. Old tin boats never die. 
Now consider using a combination green/red navigation light on the deck and get those other lights off the bow ofyour beautiful boat.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks for the input ppine. I appreciate your comments. Pretty soon I'll post a photo that shows why I moved the lights. I'm not 100% happy with my choice either but the options were few for my application. For right now, suffice it to say I do not have room on the deck for lights.... :beer:


----------



## gnappi (Sep 26, 2018)

Wow! it's looking great! Congrats!

It just so happens that there is an nearly EXACT copy of your boat for sale down here in Florida. Looking at the OEM drain holes in your boat, I don't have to imagine the problems under the deck of this one. 

https://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/boa/d/1991-lund-rebel-7337-tiller/6683798126.html


----------



## water bouy (Sep 26, 2018)

That Lund on craigslist is posted by a scammer all over the country about every month.


----------



## gnappi (Sep 26, 2018)

water bouy said:


> That Lund on craigslist is posted by a scammer all over the country about every month.



Really, I was unaware, I googled "craigs list 1991 Lund Rebel 7337 Tiller" and yup a few listings did come up all with local numbers across the country. I wonder what the scam angle is?

I sent Craig's list the following:


----------



## water bouy (Sep 29, 2018)

CL has a long article about scammers somewhere. The other day I got a text from a scammer who tried to tell me 2 voicemail messages about my item were waiting if I called his number. Come to think of it, I got a robo call from my own home phone number the other day.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Oct 8, 2018)

I know you've all been anxiously waiting for the photos showing why I can't have lights on the bow of my build. Well, the wait is over. Here they are. Also developing over the weekend was the running of the engine. Now this is particularly exciting for me as the last time I ran the motor it overheated. I did all the routine maintenance - lower unit lube, impeller, oil change, plugs, fuel filter - put the ear muffs on her along with the top end hose connection and low and behold she took right off. My tach works as it should. This is very exciting. My plan is to float the old girl next weekend.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Oct 15, 2018)

Well, the maiden voyage happened yesterday. It was a beautiful fall day here in the PNW. The boat was outstanding -no leaks!. The motor not so much. She ran like a swiss watch once I got her warmed up and ran some good treated gas thru her - 5900 RPM pushed this little Lund every bit as fast as I'd really ever want to go with my wife and I and our trusty hound... right up until it quit pumping water... sitting there enjoying the sunshine and all of a sudden my over heat buzzer sounded. Now, I just replaced that darn impeller - she cooled and peed at high RPM but not at idle. Limped her back to the dock, sat thru the usual Sunday afternoon mayhem at the local boat ramp, loaded up and went home with my tail between my legs. When I got home I hooked up the muffs and tried it with same results - so I did what any good dedicated boat builder would do - I went in the house, cracked a cold one, sat in my recliner and pouted. (not really - I actually watched my favorite football team end KC's undefeated season - so that was actually good)... I was able to identify rollers on the trailer that need replaced and the bunks are in good shape so that was nice. Next up - tear that darn lower unit apart again... knowing this time there are 6 bolts to remove, not 5 it should be somewhat easier. I will let you know what I find....


----------



## wmrmurphy (Oct 29, 2018)

Finally rounded up the time to tear into the lower unit. Check out the photo to see what I found. I have no idea how this would of happened... the installation was by the book but something didn't work as it should. All parts are replaced now and hopefully I will get a chance to run her tomorrow night after work. Other than just being a Murphy, any ideas on what happened are appreciated...


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 30, 2018)

wmrmurphy said:


> Finally rounded up the time to tear into the lower unit. Check out the photo to see what I found. I have no idea how this would of happened... the installation was by the book but something didn't work as it should. All parts are replaced now and hopefully I will get a chance to run her tomorrow night after work. Other than just being a Murphy, any ideas on what happened are appreciated...



Could have been bad right out of the box.
Call customer service and see if they will make it right.
Was it OEM or after market?
BTW, nice looking Lund you got there.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks Jasper. Thanks for the complement. It has been an adventure getting her to this point. The impeller is OEM Yamaha but for the few bucks it cost it's not really worth messing with. I went back and replaced everything this time so hopefully it'll do the trick. Will report back after running it a couple times. Other than that, barring any additional crazy mods I am probably done with this post. I plan to add a couple stainless steel tie rings to tether my over zealous shepherd while underway and I plan to add a small kicker (and maybe a wind screen and/or sunshade) but that's about it for this rebuild.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Nov 5, 2018)

Ok. Done. Motor works fine after replacing every part of the water pump. She's a little rough at idle and I have a bit of vibration at idle in gear I may try to calm down but for the most part this will be my last addition to this post. Thanks to all who have followed this project and I hope I've given a few people ideas and hints that will help with your projects. Peace out.


----------



## ppine (Nov 9, 2018)

It is very heartening to see people fix up the old boats and keep using them. 

There is one dump on our county. There is a place where old fiberglass boats go to die Sometimes they are in a pile. I have never seen an aluminum boat there. 

Last week I took the canvas off my 1951 Old Town Guide 18. It is going to get some new ribs and wood treatment before going back in the water this spring.


----------



## wmrmurphy (Nov 12, 2018)

I know, I know - I said I was done posting on this topic but wanted to just stick a couple more photos up - this weekend I pulled the boat off the trailer and rewired it completely, repaired and improved the bunks, replaced the keel rollers and bow roller and painted all rust with rust converter. The only thing remaining is to check and repack the wheel bearings. Perhaps next week. I thought the photos were kinda fun and informational. Enjoy! I'll check back from time to time and see if there are any questions I can answer. Until next time! Cheers!


----------



## JohnT (Nov 13, 2018)

Man that's an very nice paint job , I like it a lot.


----------



## ppine (Dec 16, 2018)

Is it possible you put the impeller in backwards? That is turning against the natural set of the blades?


----------



## wmrmurphy (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi Pine. I don't think I'll ever know for sure. I am a murphy so anything is possible. I did put it together the 2nd time exactly as I did the first time - the difference was I replaced all parts the 2nd time. My suspicion is the hard black plastic housing was defective and allowed the silver cup to shift somehow... I also read somewhere that the impeller is flexible enough to correct itself if turned the wrong way initially. Like I said, I'll never know for sure as it worked fine for awhile and then it didn't.... Can't wait for the weather to moderate so I can get some hours on her. The only thing I've done since the last update is I installed a 2 bank battery charger/maintainer that will take the guess work out of battery charging. cheers!


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 16, 2021)

Latest update on this old girl... She's going in next week for a repower. Trading the carb'd 2004 Yamaha for a Fuel injected 2021 40hp Suzuki 4 stroke in white and I can't wait. I will post a picture when I get her back. After that's complete I think I'll have a christening ceremony and rename her "First Light II". Wife's name is Dawn and our last boat was "First Light" so it seems appropriate. Rest assured I will not break a bottle of champagne on her bow as it's acceptable tradition to pour some over the bow and drink the rest! :LOL2: Check back in a couple weeks for new photos! Cheers! :beer:


----------



## stomper (Apr 16, 2021)

Great build. Very professional. I love bringing old stuff back to new and making it your own. Some people like to buy but it takes real skill to build. I just bought a Lund SSV 18' last year and because I just can't leave things alone, I am doing some mods to. I have ordered a sheet of 5/8" MDO also for the mods. How was it to work with and router the edges. How is the paint holding up on it. I was thinking of just sealing it something so it matches the other seats but I really like the look of the quality of the paint on yours. what paint did you use and did you use primer.


----------



## k13west (Apr 17, 2021)

Beautiful work. The early 2000 yamahas are fantastic motors, but I think you're going to love that EFI Suzuki! I'm in your neck of the woods and I'll be sure to wave if I see you out on the water.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## wmrmurphy (Apr 17, 2021)

Stomper— MDO is easy to work with and the edge routes real smooth. Be sure to seal the edges real good. I used multiple coats of oil base primer and good quality floor paint (also multiple coats). I also have 3/8 stall mat on top for noise and to protect the finish. Enjoy your project!


----------



## JimmyTodd (Apr 19, 2021)

Such a great job! I now have boat envy lol


----------

